# disque dur externe disparu



## sixtiesfan (11 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
ce sujet est traité ailleurs je sais (j'ai regardé) mais chaque cas de ce type est un peu particulier à chaque fois je pense...
J'ai un DD externe LaCie connecté en USB à mon Imac. Time Machine fait les sauvegardes automatiquement sur ce DD externe.
Ce matin il y a au 2 messages d'erreur : 
1.échec de la sauvegarde automatique, je n'y ai pas prêté trop d'attention, c'est déjà arrivé avant sans conséquence.
2. "DD externe en lecture seule", ça m'a davantage inquiété mais je n'ai pas su quoi faire pour y remédier, à part vérifier que pour mon compte sur l'Imac l'autorisation était bien "lecture et écriture" pour ce DD externe.

En cours de matinée, le DD externe a disparu du bureau, et reste introuvable dans l'utilitaire de disques...
J'ai essayé plusieurs redémarrages, rien n'y fait.
J'entends le DD externe produire son grésillement typique, il est en activité, mais c'est tout.
Et Time Machine me dit que l'emplacement de sauvegarde (le DD externe) est introuvable.

Que pourrais-je essayer de faire, je me sens assez démuni là...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## houlala63 (11 Octobre 2009)

Salut!
il y a UNE régle a respecter avec les cles usb/disques dur:
TOUJOURS démonter le média (icone d'ejection dans le finder) avant de débrancher.
Bon si spa ça,il existe un utilitaire qui m'a deja sauvé la mise:
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_FR

Bon, j'vous ais pt'être déja saoulé avec ce soft,mais il m'a quand même permis de récupérer mes fichiers sur un disque dur avec la partition crashé.
ET EN PLUS IL EST GRATUIT !!!

Petite précision toutefois,il fonctionne dans le terminal,donc forcément, ça peut rebuter pas mal de monde ...:hein:


----------



## sixtiesfan (11 Octobre 2009)

Merci Houlala pour ta réponse.
J'éjecte toujours le DD externe avant de l'éteindre. Je suis assez précautionneux avec ce genre de truc.

Là, bizarrement, le DD externe a fini par réapparaître sur le bureau en cours d'après-midi, et aucune donnée n'a disparu.  
C'est très étrange et un peu flippant, je ne sais vraiment pas ce qui a pu se passer. 
Heureusement, il est encore sous garantie et de toute façon je grave régulièrement des sauvegardes sur DVD des dossiers importants, donc au pire j'aurais perdu quelques données.
Time Machine tourne normalement et aucune sauvegarde antérieure n'a été affectée.
Bref, ça baigne...


----------



## Pitt (12 Octobre 2009)

sixtiesfan a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> ce sujet est traité ailleurs je sais (j'ai regardé) mais chaque cas de ce type est un peu particulier à chaque fois je pense...
> J'ai un DD externe LaCie connecté en USB à mon Imac. Time Machine fait les sauvegardes automatiquement sur ce DD externe.
> Ce matin il y a au 2 messages d'erreur :
> ...




Bonjour,

Cela m'est très souvent arrivé jusqu'à ce que je comprenne pourquoi.
En effets, lorsque je connectais un gros disque dure externe "auto alimenté"sur le port USB de mon Mac, il faisait le capricieux, car l'énergie procurée par cette SIMPLE CONNEXION ÉTAIT INSUFFISANT. En reliant le HD soit au secteur, soit à un second port USB du mac, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, et depuis: plus de soucis. Je ne sais pas si cette observation peu s'appliquer à ton cas, mais regarde dans cette direction.


----------

